# Oregon Knitters



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

There are so many wonderful knitters here in the Pacific Northwest! It always amazes and fascinates me as to the talent of knitters from novice to expert. When I logged into www.meetup.com to find local knitter groups, I was pleasantly surprised to see that my fellow knitting hobbyists are scattered throughout the state and across the river into Washington. I love how the site links peope with their interests, such as knitting and my favorite, walking.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a Washington knitter who ventures to Oregon frequently. I seem to be alone in my knitting and not many in my small area who do more than knit dishclothes. I LOVE this site as there are so many talented and wonderful people to guide and help and share with. Great to hear a NW knitter is on here too. Where in Or. are you? I am in Central WA


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I am in the SE Portland/Clackamas area. Have you tried the link at meetup.com? Go there and put Knitters or Knitting in the search area. Or, better yet, put in your zip code and see all the group activities and organizations in your area. Or, you can look at this site:

http://www.google.com/search?q=knitter+groups+in+washington&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1&rlz=


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I never heard of meetup.com.. I doubt that there are any knitters on there in this part of the state... They would have to be in this small town or I would have to travel 30+ miles either way to meet up with them.. but your right Oregon... and the whole North West have wonderful artistic people.. I love the fiber arts and feel of all the shops that we have here...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I lived on the Oregon coast for years and I miss it so much! My oldest daughter lives just over the border in Longview, WA and my son lives just outside Seattle.I went back there for Christmas last year and had such a wonderful time. It snowed almost the entire time I was there and, being in Florida, I miss snow!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

We have a little group here in Corvallis that meets a couple of times a month. Come visit! I lived in Gold Beach for years and didn't knit much due to lack of supplies and fellow knitters. A lot easier here in the valley. Tootsie


MrsB said:


> There are so many wonderful knitters here in the Pacific Northwest! It always amazes and fascinates me as to the talent of knitters from novice to expert. When I logged into www.meetup.com to find local knitter groups, I was pleasantly surprised to see that my fellow knitting hobbyists are scattered throughout the state and across the river into Washington. I love how the site links peope with their interests, such as knitting and my favorite, walking.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I live in Florida and have never heard of a knitters group here. (I only crochet but I'm sure I'd love the gabfest and friendly fun).


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

Brookings has a weekly meeting of the "textile" artists. Many knitters and crocheters, also spinners, felters, beaders. Meets Fridays from 1-3 at the Manley Art Center on Oak Street.
All are welcome.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all Northwesterners! Yes, we are a crafty bunch! Here in Lincoln City we used to have a group connected to a really neat little yarn shop but they've unfortunately gone out of business. My friend and I have been talking about getting a knitting circle going for yonks but never got beyond the strategizing stage. Oh well.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Here's the great thing about Meetup. You can start your own group meetup! I did that for a walking group one year. They provide the formatting and there's a small fee each month for them to maintain the site you maintain, with their help. Check into it and start a knitting group with your neighbors and friends, maybe. Offer a mtg space and suggest a rotating refreshment system. Some of the gals here meet at the local mall, in a seating area. At least there, the coffee and food are provided by someone else and no cleanup for you!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Sounds like a great site. I'll look into it.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I am 60 miles west of Portland, OR.
I am in a Cross stitching group that meets every 3rd. month, for a weekend stay (or however long you can) at a Portland member's home.

While the majority of the gals are XStitchers, most of us do other needlework, also, and usually work on whatever project type of choice.

Our group just had a four day GTG in Lincoln City, and a bunch of us were knitting/crocheting instead of Xstitching.

Anyone want to know about the GTGs, let me know.
We will be meeting this month. 
:^)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I live in Gold Beach now. There is a knitters group here they meet on Thursday mornings. I have just now started getting thursdays off.. I'm curious about the group but I have got together with other lady's in the area on other interests and there seems to be a click here... some small towns are like this. I just need to go and see what its like. I might just have a blast..


Tootsie said:


> We have a little group here in Corvallis that meets a couple of times a month. Come visit! I lived in Gold Beach for years and didn't knit much due to lack of supplies and fellow knitters. A lot easier here in the valley. Tootsie
> 
> 
> MrsB said:
> ...


----------



## CJ Torre (Oct 5, 2011)

I never thought about doing a meetup for knitting...sounds fun!! Then again, seeing others people's projects always inspires me...that's why I stroll along Saturday Market, to come up with new project ideas!! With the rainy season at hand, I have started a few holiday projects and finally finished a sweater....


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

I am down here in the south. Grants Pass is my home. I am going to go cneck out meetup.com. If any of you ever get over this way, please stop by!


----------



## chatkat (May 15, 2011)

Serenity McIntyre said:


> I am down here in the south. Grants Pass is my home. I am going to go cneck out meetup.com. If any of you ever get over this way, please stop by!


I am also in Grants Pass, OR. I checked meetup.com and no one was there from Grants Pass or Medford. Even though I put in "knitting" only a photographer came up.


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

me too! what was up photographers? pm me; maybe we can chat or get together or something.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Two's a group! Start your own knitting gathering

!


Serenity McIntyre said:


> me too! what was up photographers? pm me; maybe we can chat or get together or something.


----------

